# Help Finding Cool Air Intake Valve



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

OR THE IAT SENSOR PLUG in my 200sx, I'm car retarded so any info can help.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

What exactlly are you asking for. The whole cai or the o2 sensor, or what? im wasnt to sure the way you put it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the intake temp sensor is right by the horn of the stock intake box (behind the headlight). you can pull out the whole sensor from the plastic horn, but don't unplug it or the check engine light will go on.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what are you trying to do? you didn't happen to get that advance timing mod from ebay right?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

advance timing mod or radioshack resistor........???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what are you trying to do? you didn't happen to get that advance timing mod from ebay right? *



why where does that go and does it do anythjing?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i wonder if car retarded is a medical condition?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

probably not since the majority of the population has it (judging by all the civics).


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *probably not since the majority of the population has it (judging by all the civics). *


off topic....but......HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

"it" fools the ecu from thinking that it's reading and taking in colder air and making the adjustments, wherein it richens the fuel mixture to "compensate" for "colder" air, just a waste of fuel, time, some money, and patience.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it also advances your timing since colder air is less likely to detinate which is bad b/c if it's really 95* out and the computer thinks it's 65*, you could get some pretty bad pinging.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

anyone know what the resolution of the IAT sensor is?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

resolution???? or resistance input to ecu????


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how many times does it sample per sec/min/hour........etc


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *anyone know what the resolution of the IAT sensor is? *


If you're talking about resistance, the resistance varries depending on the temperature. the resistance rises as the temp goes down. I believe that it's 2.2K ohms @ 65* and it's a few hundred ohms @ 95*.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

*ohm* my god.. that sounds about right (heheh)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, you kinda have to know a bit about electronics to understand what my brain was kinda spitting out, . I've kinda picked up electronics as I've probably rewired just about every electronic accessory in my car. 

Some more knowledge:
Resistance is measured in ohms. Basicly, the higher the ohm #, the higher resistance is put on the power flow. Therefore, less power is allowed to pass through the resistor (or in this case the temperature reader). I'm not sure about the other temps, but I heard from someone else that @65*, the AIT gives a rsistance of 2.2K ohms and that tells the ECU what the temp is so it can adjust accordingly (to prevent detination)

When it comes to this mod, it tells the ECU that it's always 65* outside when it could really be 95*. The ECU adjusts to advance the timing, and bam, you get detination b/c the timing's too high for the real outside temperature.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Resistor mod*

Tried it. No pinging (before set timing to 15btdc). Felt a little more low-end but you're mostly just wasting gas man. All this does is advance timing by fooling the computer. You may also notice backfiring occasionaly depending on what resistance you choose because your A/F ratio is too rich. Our cars are already too rich at WOT on a stock computer even at 15btdc! Hope you like the popping sounds!
BTW if it does ping change your resistor to a lower resistance in increments until it goes away. Don't drive it pinging all around town, especially in summer!
Read how to really adjust your timing the correct way and let the computer worry about A/F ratios bud or your pistons could be toasty with valve crispies!
This mod was intended to either a. make radio shack really busy or
b. Make some e-bay e-commerce wannabe's some easy money!

P.S. There is a reason you have an iat sensor, disabling it will not improve performance!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> BTW if it does ping change your resistor to a lower resistance in increments until it goes away.


Better yet... don't do this at all.. Still amazes me that people actually buy these things.


----------

